# whats your opion on milking a fisrt time freshner?



## doneroamingacres (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm new to the goat buisness and I've heard that people believe that you shouldn't milk a first time freshner. I'm milking my yearling Bailey and she seems to be milking fine. So what do you do or think? Should you milk a first time milker or start milking her the second year, and why? Thanks!
Kelsey


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm milking mine but thats why I got into dairy goats.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i have heard that a lot as well. but you have to milkl her for the first time eventually. I have had does perfectly calm on the stand the first time they go on it and others that are jumping all over. i bottle raise all my kids, so i milk FF

beth


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I've never heard that one. Has anybody told you why you shouldn't milk a FF? Seems like you would have wasted at least two years on a doe if you waited until her second freshening to milk her and then found out she wasn't a good milker. I've always milked my first fresheners anyway. :shrug: 

Kristen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I milk FF and it seems to tame them down a bit too if they are on the wild side.

I see no reason not to :shrug: 

She is there to milk, she is going to produce that milk - might as well enjoy it right :greengrin: 

It will also help her with capacity


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

Why ever not???!

The only thing I can think of why someone would say they never milk FF is because they are too lazy, or not raising goats for milk.

Myself, I have goats because I like them, not for the milk, so I am happy to dam raise whenever I can.  (but only knowing CAE neg!)


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 9, 2008)

I milked my first freshener her first time. Her teats were really small so it wasn't the easiest, but I let her kids nurse her too for awhile. That helped some. And that is the only reason I have ever heard of for not hand milking a first freshener. Because their teats are small at first some people let the kids do it the first time till they're weaned. And then they hand milk.


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

I have never heard that before. I have always milk ff. I want them to get use to handling etc. Their teats are usually smaller than I like so sometimes it takes longer but they learn patience. I love to milk, it is a relaxing time for me. 
Sue


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I have heard of that before, but from what I've read, it is VERY important to milk a first freshener for her full lactation. If you don't, it can and will affect how much and how long they will milk in later lactations. The longer you milk them as FF, the easier it will be to make them have long lactations as an adult.


----------



## alpinemom (Oct 29, 2007)

I have never heard that one. I breed my March kids every year to get Yearling milkers to show and to get
them going on test to earn their milking star. Most of mine produce 8-10lbs a day as a yearling ff.That is a lot of milk to pass up.
As far as milking they stand fine , may lift a leg once in a while but so do older goats.


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2007)

i think a lot has to do with the age of FF. if they are bred young, so they kid when they are 12 month old, some people believe they should dry them off to let them grow more. if a kid grew well in the first couple of month and is in excellent condition, she can, and should be milked because that is what she was bred for.


----------



## doneroamingacres (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the opions! I love milking my yearling bailey, so I'm milking FF.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I milk some, not long term and yes I do milk ff too. Tends to help with stretching the teats out and keeping capacity up for her next freshening.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We milk our ff does too, not for a long time usually. This year I will be breeding my two girls for early, early spring kids and I plan on milking them long term, hopefully their udders are awesome and make me proud! It's so hard waiting!


----------



## QotL (May 27, 2008)

I've also heard about not milking a FF, and that it had to do with the size of the teats. 

Personally, though, I plan to milk my girl when she is a FF. Hey, we both need the practice :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i milk my ff doe's but i let them raise their kids, and i milk once a day after two weeks. after i wean the kids i still milk the doe for about another 5 or months


----------



## farmgirls (Jul 28, 2008)

I have always milked my FF and they always grow fine. If you think they should grow a bit later in the year, you can dry them off, but usually they grow fine if they are being fed well.


----------

